# 65 engine-Pontiac blue-powder coat?



## ks gto(Cap) (Nov 30, 2009)

Is there a powder coat shade that matches the engine color of Pontiac Blue for '65? I would like to powder coat my intake manifold. The heat riser has been blocked off. Thanks. Cap


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd like to know if that stops the discoloration of the EGR ports.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Not sure, the metallic might be hard to do. If someone has metallic powder coating, then it shouldnt be difficult to tint it to the right silver blue. The eggshell blue should be easy to get.

Rukee, I am going to find out if the ports discolor or burn off when its a high compression engine burning ethanol. I'll let you know later this year.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Cap, Talk to Gary he had some mixed once that was a prefect match on that nightwatch blue 65 of his. Les


----------



## ks gto(Cap) (Nov 30, 2009)

Rukee...I had mine blocked off to prevent that, so I'm not sure if I can be of any help in that regard even if I do get the intake powder coated. 
On our '64 the middle runner of the manifold is not blocked off, but has been coated with the Eastwood Exhaust Manifold Paint. It's not burned off to date but it looks better than having the blue paint burnt.
Les, I'll ask him where he got it. I tried Pro Coaters there in Augusta and he can't find the right shade.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eastwood is now marketing a ceramic engine paint in the correct (supposedly) shade for the 65 and 66 up.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Powder coat melts at about 400* so be careful where you use it!!


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

Since you have the heat riser passage blocked, regular engine enamel will survive well on your manifold. If you powder coat, repairs (chips, stains, etc.) cannot be repaired without doing it all over again. 

PlastiKote #208 Pontiac Blue is very close to the factory "baby blue" for '59-'65.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That port never keeps from discoloring, even with the block off plate.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

if it wasnt discolored it wouldnt be "correct".


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You can fill the crossover port with blockfiller or JB weld and stop all flow through the intake. Now, how to stop the paint burning off the siamesed cylinders, 3,4,5,6. That's my interest. Also, good manifold paint that stays on. I talked to the local paint shop guy and he says that the POR-15 manifold paint burns right off, and he sells alot of POR-15.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> if it wasnt discolored it wouldnt be "correct".


I've seen a couple of GTOs at the shows with just the cleanest of intake ports with no and discoloration at all, talking to the guys they will swear up and down they drive the cars every day....


...yeah right, give me a break!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I've seen a couple of GTOs at the shows with just the cleanest of intake ports with no and discoloration at all, talking to the guys they will swear up and down they drive the cars every day....
> 
> 
> ...yeah right, give me a break!!


The drive it on and off the trailer, never let it come to temperature..


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

I've had three GTO's with blocked heat riser passages and none of them discolored the paint on the intake crossover. I don't know why it would if there is no exhaust flow throught it. Those of you that claim the paint still burns off must have used thin gage steel that burned through so exhaust does flow through the intake. 

On my Pontiacs with blocked heat riser, you can put your hand on the crossover passage while the engine is running. Paint looks fine and my '64 has at least 7,000 miles on it since engine assembly. 

There is no paint available that will not discolor on the exhaust port area of the heads or an unblocked intake crossover. I will post pictures if you're interested. The intake looks like the one in my avatar.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a block off plate gasket set and you can see in my sig some burnout videos, if you click more from the same user and view the 1 of 1 GTO walk around, in the first few seconds you can see the discolored intake runners. Granted I have more then double your mileage, but I have yet to see a regularly DRIVEN GTO without the discoloration.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

The only way I think you could solve the problem would be to put a Chev engine in.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eastwood claims their high temp ceramic paint is durable up to 650°. It might be worth looking into.
EW Ceramic Engine Paint Qt Pontiac Lt Blue 59-65


----------



## ks gto(Cap) (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Since my heat ports are blocked, I have decided to try the Eastwood Ceramic engine paint for Pontiacs 59(?)-65. One of my concerns is will the Eastwood Ceramic Pontiac blue that I want to paint the intake match the rest of the engine..painted Plasti-Kote #208 Pontiac Blue? I will test it's color match before painting the intake.
I will post the results for anyone interested. Cap


----------

